# Blue Chi



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a blue chi ? I would love to see pics of them if anyone has one ! I want to get one someday and that would be it for me !


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

This is Bonnie, my little blue and white. She'll be 2 at the end of April.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

those are such nice pictures of bonnie, she really is gorgeous


----------



## Roxstar_Luna (May 4, 2006)

Trippy is blue and tan.


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

I haven't posted in quite a while but had planned to post pictures of my new little long haired blue boy. His name is Stewie. I had been looking for a longhaired blue for a while and fell in love with him. He is 12 weeks old today.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

*blu chis*

Hi all ! 

Love the pics of your blue chis ! They are so cute !


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Tuckie is blue, this is one of my favorite pictures of him!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's a pic of Gracie..she's a blue tri










Kristi - Your Stewie is adorable! And I love the name!


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Rachel! Your doggies are adorable as well. I checked out your Stewie's myspace page. Our Stewie was named after Family Guy as well. Hope our Stewie grows up to be as gorgeous as your Stewie.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I love blue dogs.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

This is my sisters little 4 lb Blue Elle.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Dora is a Blue and white...


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Blue dogs are soooooooooo awesome. I would love to get one in the future but from what I've seen, they're a bit more pricey. I wonder why that is...


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for sharing all the adorable blue chi pic out there ! I also want a blue chi , but a solid blue ! I have seen one on another chi message board but I dare to ask the price ! does anyone know ?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Just be aware that poorly bred (or from unknowlable breeders) blue chis can suffer from Color Mutant Alopecia (Alopecia X). You really need to do your homework before purchasing a blue chi.


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

They are all SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Lover of 2 Chis said:


> Our Stewie was named after Family Guy as well. Hope our Stewie grows up to be as gorgeous as your Stewie.


Aww! Thanks! We're quite fond of the little guy too!  I'm kind of excited that there's someone else who named their dog after Family Guy! Most people look at us like we're crazy when we tell them! Our friend wants to get a chi & name him Quagmire! 

And yes, everyone's chis are adorable!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

rachel said:


> Aww! Thanks! We're quite fond of the little guy too!  I'm kind of excited that there's someone else who named their dog after Family Guy! Most people look at us like we're crazy when we tell them! Our friend wants to get a chi & name him Quagmire!
> 
> And yes, everyone's chis are adorable!



LOL, our first born son will be Stewie (and yes from Family Guy). Not sure if we will use Gilligan as the middle name yet. But he will have a pair of red overalls and a yellow shirt!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Just realized that Stewie is in the pictures of Dora...



Prosephone said:


> Dora is a Blue and white...


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

^ ha ha! That is too funny!


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

I had noticed Stewie in the picture. That is just too funny!!  You ought to check out http://www.stewielive.com. You can make Stewie do all kinds of silly things.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I love playing on there. I also used to have desktop ones that you could interact with...


----------



## CanadianChihuahua (Nov 24, 2006)

Here are my group od Blue Chihuahua's the blue puppy Justice is a puppy we sold from our last litter, but the others are mine and live with me.

I totally disagree with anyone who sells one color at a higher price then the next color. No color is rare in Chihuahuas period. Dont let people pull the wool over your eyes when buying some of the lesser common colors. Blue has been in Chihuahuas as long as tan and blacks and AKC records show that.

Enjoy the pictures  

Romeo my white with blue merle markings 

As a baby 










And now all grown up









Justice a puppy we produced from non blue parents



















Skye my crazy little blue tri on white female ( yes her eyes are blue)



















My first and only so far long coat Willow a blue tri on white










And one of Willows baby with a fawn short coat male


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

*beautiful color*

Skye is sooo gorgeous ! How much would he or she cost opposed to the regular chis ? Just curious


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm lovin' the blue pics!!! :love5:


----------

